# Holiday card



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We are trying to make a holiday card but the poos are not loving it.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A lot of grumpy looking faces there but the end result of the card is great.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

This must be one of the funniest posts written.
Send more pics if you have them please....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love these pictures, I can't pick a favourite. They are all fab x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Have you ever seen more unhappy poos??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love these, on the second to last one I can see willow us giving you her special glare!! 
Ps is your Christmas tree wearing a baseball cap??  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The looks on their faces. 

Jake is looking different. Different style groom?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantastic photos packed with character, I can hear the harrumphing  yes, Jake reminds me of his puppy photos, nice grooming!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> The looks on their faces.
> 
> Jake is looking different. Different style groom?


Thanks.... I am growing him out a bit. It means 45 mins of combing every other day. He won't suffer it every day. Let's see hire long we make it.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww bless'em! So cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Thanks.... I am growing him out a bit. It means 45 mins of combing every other day. He won't suffer it every day. Let's see hire long we make it.


They are Sooo cute! 

Jake looks totally different and possibly even cuter than usual!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fab pictures, I love them all!



dmgalley said:


> Thanks.... I am growing him out a bit. It means 45 mins of combing every other day. He won't suffer it every day. Let's see hire long we make it.


Donna, you do brilliantly to keep up with the grooming, getting so many matted Cockapoo's now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Fab pictures, I love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> Donna, you do brilliantly to keep up with the grooming, getting so many matted Cockapoo's now.


It won't last long once the real snow comes.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely, lovely, lovely to see Donna ' s pack. I have missed seeing these guys.
Absolutely love Ozzy dead under his Santa hat


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally got her!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Finally got her!!


Christine wants to kidnap Willow even more now stop posting pics like that I want Jake


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Willow is a stunner!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a great picture of Willow. She looks a little happier in that one.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How many reindeer does Santa have? With Ozzie, Willow and Jake and Chance and Molly he could switch out for reindogs on Christmas eve. Bet the sleigh would go just as fast.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Willow!!! You are the perfect little reindeer!!
Donna- you know I love willow - I need to replicate that picture on ruby!!  x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww bless their little hearts! Adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Willow!!! You are the perfect little reindeer!!
> Donna- you know I love willow - I need to replicate that picture on ruby!!  x


Please please do I'll send you the head band if you send your addy


----------

